# For ACS assessment, can I certified my documents from High Commission of India



## vinod827 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi,

I'm on deputation in Singapore since more than last 2 years. For ACS skill assessment, certified copies are required. I do have original certificates, experience letter with me now while living in Singapore. I'm planning to apply for Subclass 189 PR Visa. My question is can I get certified copies of my original documents from Gazetted officers in High Commission Of India located in Singapore or it needs to be from Notary only in India only?

If it is from Notary located in India only then I need to courier my original documents to India and get it certified from Notary there. Please advise if I can get it certified from High Commission of India, Singapore by some gazetted officers or not.

Thank you,
Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

vinod827 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm on deputation in Singapore since more than last 2 years. For ACS skill assessment, certified copies are required. I do have original certificates, experience letter with me now while living in Singapore. I'm planning to apply for Subclass 189 PR Visa. My question is can I get certified copies of my original documents from Gazetted officers in High Commission Of India located in Singapore or it needs to be from Notary only in India only?
> 
> ...


Any authorised person in any country can certify copies, regardless of the country of origin 
of the document, the country of origin of the applicant, or the country of residence of the applicant.


----------



## vinod827 (Apr 28, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> Any authorised person in any country can certify copies, regardless of the country of origin
> of the document, the country of origin of the applicant, or the country of residence of the applicant.


I have a doubt here. If a gazetted officer attest the documents then there would be no stamp details like license expiry date, etc where in if notary upon attestation will have these details. Can you please confirm gazetted officer attestation is correct or not for ACS skill assessment?

Thank you,


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

vinod827 said:


> I have a doubt here. If a gazetted officer attest the documents then there would be no stamp details like license expiry date, etc where in if notary upon attestation will have these details. Can you please confirm gazetted officer attestation is correct or not for ACS skill assessment?
> 
> Thank you,


By authorised person I meant authorised to witness certified copies by ACS. I am sorry for not being clear by this.

ACS Requirements for certification are:



> Certified Documents
> All documents must be certified copies of originals and uploaded into the online application form as PDF files.
> 
> A document is a certified copy when the original document is photocopied or scanned and a person authorised to certify documents stamps and signs the copy, signifying that it is a true copy of the original document.
> ...


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Expatriate 

Thanks for your valuable contribution here and guiding us.

I have few questions related to ACS Skill Assessment. I read the "Skill Assessment guidelines" and found that only true copies (and certified) are required.

Does that mean for ACS Assessment we do not require University Transcripts ?

I just have to get Certified Photocopy my mark sheets, degree certificate, Company letters, and Reference letters ? Then i will Make PDF of those files and then upload to ACS website for skills Assessment.

Can you please clear this doubt. 

Once I get My ACS assessment (positive) and get my PTE Score then i can directly create my EOI ?/

Do I require University Transcripts in later Stages or I do not require them at all ?/

Lastly, for two of my last organisations I've worked with they gave me letter on email, they didn't send me the original copy ?? If I take the print out of that and get it certified, will that work ??

Please can you help me out with these questions, it would be a great help.

Thank you


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

*Help Certified True Copies*

I am applying for 489 NSW sponsorship. 

I have taken xerox (Black and white). 

Taken certified true copy from lawyer which mentions registration number and address. 

Taken colored scan of the certified true copies. 

Will the above work. Please note the certification stamp of the lawyer does not have a date or phone number. It does have address and his registration number.


----------

